

Methane in Atmosphere May Greatly Exceed Estimates - caseyf7
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/science/methane-in-atmosphere-may-greatly-exceed-estimates-report-says.html

======
splawn
The title of this article has changed since its submission to HN. It is now
"Methane Leaks May Greatly Exceed Estimates".

